# ABBYY FineReader won't recognizr Scanner



## Rob1960 (Mar 22, 2007)

If I'm posting this to the wrong forum please excuse and let me know the correct one:

I just purchased an Epson Perfection 4490 Scanner, and ABBYY FineReader 6.0 Sprint Plus was included in the software package. I have registerd both the Scanner and the ABBYY FineReader program. 

My scanner works great when accessed thru any of my photo programs, or thru the EP 4490 software. But when I try to access it thru the ABBYY program, I get the following error message:
"Can't find Twain Source. Epson Perfection 4490." 
What should I do? Thanks, Robert


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Here is the Abbyy Sprint FAQ page.
If it doesn't help use the link at the bottom to contact Abbyy Supprt.
Before doing that you should read through the help files on the Finereader disk and look to the program configuration settings for "select twain source".

http://www.abbyy.com/support/?param=28548


----------

